# Heart monitor recommendation to use with Garmin Edge 500?



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Look for a recommendation on a good heart rate monitor to use with Garmin Edge 500... Is the Garmin one fine? Or are there other brands - like maybe Polar? - that are more comfortable or accurate or ???

Thnx! :thumbsup:


----------



## redondoaveb (Jan 16, 2011)

Not sure about other brands but my Garmin works fine, I've got a 500 Edge also.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

the HR monitor is IN the 500...all the straps do is send the signal. they all work pretty darn well, and they all feel about the same.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

ah - so basically, what I'm asking about is the strap/sensor... doesn't sound like anything to worry about... i'll just go with whatever


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The Polar strap will not work. The garmin one is good. I have the origional strap and the premium strap as well. When riding I don't even notice either of them. You can use any strap that is ANT+ compatible. Polar isn't ANT+.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Use the Garmin built-in one with their strap. I use it and find it very accurate. I also use Digifit App with my iPhone for HR as well.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

cool thnx... I'll have to look into that iphone app :thumbsup:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

spookyload said:


> The Polar strap will not work.


The Polar HRM barely works with Polar. 

The stock Garmin HRM works just fine, especially as I came from the hit or miss reliability of Polar.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Good to know

Going to order the premium one from garmin... amazon has decent price on them ($41)... looks more comfy than that standard one


PS - as for cadence/speed sensor, how is the garmin? I'm wondering if the Bonty duotrap would be better fit on my Trek... ???

thnx! :thumbsup:


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

I have the strap the came with the 500, and have no issues with accuracy or comfort. Highly recommend it.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

I can vouch for the original Garmin strap, which I bought on accident, but I am very happy with it.

If you check reviews, the original Garmin strap is alot more accurate then the "premium" strap. Check amazon, everybody goes from the "premium" one back to the original one. In stores around here, I have yet to see the so called "premium" strap, everybody has the original one.


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

But if you read the comments carefully, most of the negative comments on amazon regarding the premium strap are related to the first version (which I guess had issues). Garmin has updated it with revised version that is getting great reviews. Still, I may take a look at both. Comfort and accuracy are both important... Garmin should make one killer strap instead of 2 that both may have shortcomings.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

The premium strap feels more comfortable to me, but the original strap still feels fine.
Either one should be just fine imho.


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

LCW-

I have not noticed that. Can you provide links? What did they change?


----------



## _LCW_ (Jul 17, 2011)

Just reading through the review comments on Amazon... multiple mentions of a change on the premium strap... i don't know the details...


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

I got the "improved/premium" version with my Edge 800 and it sucks IMHO. It will work fine for a couple of rides then not. This is just one of a number of Garmin forum threads about this strap.

https://forums.garmin.com/showthread.php?t=20120


----------



## AZPOWERHOUSE (Dec 16, 2008)

Cool, let me know if you find anything specific.


----------

